# MASTITIS in non-milk goats??



## jrockflimflam (May 4, 2010)

My Nubian is around 7-8 years old and has never had kids or milked. Within the last week her teats have swollen and are warm. She is still very happy but they do seem to be bugging her. Everything I read it sounds like mastitis but everything I read associates it with milking, or after milking, etc. 
Can a goat get mastitis if it has never milked. I can post a picture if need be. I have the Cephapirin Benzathine bolus to give her but want to make sure that is what it is before I do.

Help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome.

Yes, a doe that has never been in milk can get mastitis...usually it's a young doe though.
I'm not familiar with the med you mentioned but I do know that most who have had to treat mastitis use penicillan , there are infusions called "Today" andf Tomorrow for treating mastitis in lactating or dry dairy cattle, used on goats too. Using warm compresses and massaging the udder tissue with peppermint oil works out the congestion, milking her out will help get rid of the nasty stuff as well.

Get her temp, normal goat temp is 101-103, higher than 103 I would start her on penicillan injections at 1cc per 20lbs.


----------



## jrockflimflam (May 4, 2010)

Gave her the Tomorrow by directions, messaged with peppermint oil mixed in olive oil (wife read to put it in olive oil). Trying to milk an 8 y.o. doe that has never been milked was fun (not really) but lucky she my sweetheart and she forgave me right after. I really didn't get all that much out.
Gave her penicillin as well. Wife read to do the Tomorrow injection twice a day for three days. We are unable to do it twice a day due to our long hours of work, but can do once a day for as many days as needed.

What does the group think?


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you can only do the best you can do and it sounds to me like you and your wife are doing that. 

Hope your doe gets better soon. I suppose just like humans or any animal you can get an infection anywhere.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree..... you are doing the right things for her..... keep up the good work...keep us updated........ :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Where do you all find peppermint oil? I have herd it more then once and I have a female dog I am treating now and would not mind the help if it works.


----------



## jrockflimflam (May 4, 2010)

My wife found it at a beauty supply store. 100% natural peppermint oil.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Or you might find it at the health food store. I never thought of the beautician store. I wonder what they use it for?


----------



## AnnaK (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a doeling about a yr and a half old. Her udder started swelling and is now about the size of half a football. She has never been in milk and is not in milk now. Her udder is not warm. A friend told me to massage with warm water. I started today. I tried to milk her out and just got a lot of clear liquid. Does this sound like mastitis? How much peppermint oil do you rub with?


----------

